# NoNetDebs: Offline Installation on Ubuntu was never so easy



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes you hear it right.Nonetdebs is a website/script created by an Ubuntu user to help user with no internet connection to install/upgrade ubuntu packages offline.

*How it works* :

- Log on to *nonetdebs.homeip.net/ and create account.
- Upload your ubuntu installed packages status file ( /var/lib/dpkg/status) to site.
- Select your ubuntu release and repos.
- Add list of packages you want to install and click list packages
- You will get a list of the packages(direct download links)

As simple as _sudo apt-get install

_Transfer all packages to your pc and follow the how to install instructions to install these packages.

Now don't say Ubuntu can't work offline 

It has only one limitation you can't add third party repos other than WineHQ and Medibuntu. Well no problem ask for any package you want here

Source


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow!great and easy


----------



## adi007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks CadCrazy..will try it..It's nice to see that Ubuntu finally has done something for installation of packages without having internet connection...


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
Will try it soon.It will be helpful to me.
Thanks a million.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 3, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone wants a CD with packages from here in it ? If you are on dialup, in Bangalore, and need such deb packages, PM me.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

And for anywhere in India PM me


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice info... Thanks


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks............


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 3, 2008)

finally looks like another ubuntu problem solved!!!great for dial up users too.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 3, 2008)

awesome


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 3, 2008)

Its a big step. I will definitely consider deploying Ubuntu as an alternative to OpenSuSE in PCs not connected to the internet. I'm just curious though, whether it will work for Edubuntu?


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry only available for ubuntu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> sorry only available for ubuntu


dude, Edubuntu is nothing but ubuntu. Its a version with a lot of educational programs, thats all. It will work for gOS, Linux Mint, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Fluxbuntu, Icebuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu and Ubuntu Ultimate Edition.

Don't misguide that poor guy


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, will be good if any schools need.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Ok, will be good if any schools need.


most schools have internet. atleast once with linux do, as only a technologically advanced school will opt for linux. And that means they will have internet connectivity.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> most schools have internet. atleast once with linux do, as only a technologically advanced school will opt for linux. And that means they will have internet connectivity.



My my, you're all mixed up my good man. The whole idea of using Edubuntu is to use little low end or second hand systems (hand me downs), or old systems, that you might find in a semi rural school.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Don't misguide that *poor* guy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> My my, you're all mixed up my good man. The whole idea of using Edubuntu is to use little low end or second hand systems (hand me downs), or old systems, that you might find in a semi rural school.


But thats not the case in India. Here, Linux is for the Elite Educated Class and the technologically advanced institutes only. Baki sab ke liye linux is in rome.
Besides, many of our country's schools still run Windows 98 in a P3/Celeron i810 machine with 64mb ram. I don't think Edubuntu will work well there. Lekin Vector Linux is a good option.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^ You are mistaken my boy!  Nucleus pointed out what I had to say.

@Cad
You are the "Offline Master" at Digit forums... Kudos!


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ You are mistaken my boy!  Nucleus pointed out what I had to say.
> 
> @Cad
> You are the "*Offline Master*" at Digit forums... Kudos!



Thanks buddy. But not a master, just a learner crazy learner


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Thanks buddy. But not a master, just a learner *crazy* learner


Yeah, you are not _Cad_Crazy. You are just a _tad _crazy!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

haha


----------

